# Weepy eyes



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

From the time Isabelle was a wee thing she had weepy eyes. We thought this was inherent in the breed. Quite by accident we discovered that sprinkling probiotics on her food has stopped the weeping. Who knew? I will attempt to attach a picture or two of her. The first picture is when we first brought her home. In the second picture you can see how much her coloring changed in just 2 years.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Funny you should post this. I did a search last night on the forum for acidophilus and came across several posts about the benefits of Greek yogurt due to the probiotics. In fact, it was on the top of my shopping list this morning. I gave my puppy with the leaky eyes a taste and he LOVED it. He'll now be getting a little yogurt for "dessert" every night.


----------



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

Hmm, I never thought about yogurt. A friend, who suffers from Lymes disease, suggested the use of the probiotic capsule because it has helped her deal with the effects of antibiotics. She opens the capsule and sprinkles the probiotics on her dogs' food. She noticed some good results with her standard schnauzer and with her bichon. Hope the yogurt does wonders for your beautiful baby boy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I've tried everything over the past 2 years and MOST of her staining is gone, but she still has HORRBILY weepy eyes... her face is nearly almost always wet. 
Glad you found something to help!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> I've tried everything over the past 2 years and MOST of her staining is gone, but she still has HORRBILY weepy eyes... her face is nearly almost always wet.
> Glad you found something to help!!


Tammy are you using probiotics? I thought you were. I use these as recommended by Sabine. http://www.houseofnutrition.com/733739029133.html


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YUP, we are!
For some VERY odd reason THOSE particular probiotics gave Tillie a LOT of problems... she was having major diahrrea every week, with vomitting (ALL NIGHT) episodes at least once a month when I started using them. After several months of this I saw the pattern and had to think what was different. the probiotics. So, I started using different ones that the vet had actually given me at the VERY begining of this whole home cooking thing and she has been good as gold ever since! Sooooo, yes we are using probiotics, but no they aren't the same once Sabine reccomended. 
oh and yes her eyes are still totally wet on them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah not sure what 's going on with that. ? Like Sabine says, every dog is different. Generally most dogs handle it alright.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> I've tried everything over the past 2 years and MOST of her staining is gone, but she still has HORRBILY weepy eyes... her face is nearly almost always wet.
> Glad you found something to help!!


That's so weird. You'd have thought that once her allergies were under control that the weepy eyes would have at least improved somewhat.

I'm no help since Brody doesn't have that problem, the only one with watery eyes is me! I guess I have enough issues for both of us!! ha ha


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Since I started trimming around Rosie's eyes, there is no tearing. The hair irritated her eyes and made them tear and that ran down her face. Then I go real brave and trimmed off the bangs that were hanging down. No more tears. BTW the Greek Yogurt gave me Diarhea also.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 7, 2012)

I am new to this Forum. We have a 8 month old Maltese named Bella she is our only child. I have listened to so many people and tried many things for her tear stains, then someone mentioned yogurt. My husband asked me to google this and so here I am. Wow, some great information on here. Thanks so much! I'm going to start Bella on the Greek Yogurt ASAP.


----------

